# New Bond Film



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Anyone seen the new Bond yet ?

I saw it today, can't say I thought it was great, some of the scenes were good but overall a bit disappointing.

I thought the new guy seemed a bit thuggish (better than Brosnan though).

Dave


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

ETCHY said:


> I thought the new guy seemed a bit thuggish (better than Brosnan though).
> 
> Dave


To be honest Dave, I think that was the idea. Not being a big reader, I've never read any of Fleming's original Bond books but I heard that the original character was a flawed, darker, rough around the edges type. I've heard people say the new film was fantastic and I've heard others say it was so-so.

Andrew.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I saw it last week and loved it! I've been reading some of the Fleming novels recently, and the new Bond is much closer in tone to the original.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

I enjoyed it but it had some things missing, car chase for one.

He must have some watch tools with him some where because he changes the rubber strap for a bracelet part way through.

Paul D


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I take your point Dave about it being nearer in tone to the books (i've read them all) but in the books he's a cold & when necessary cruel killer that doesn't enjoy killing but does so when necessary. Craig's portrayal IMHO was a bit yobbish in some respects & more like a Bond villain than Bond.

Don't get me wrong it's a step in the right direction (the last one had an invisible car in for f!"Â£s sake !) but it just wasn't quite right IMO.

Anyway Callan is the character I want to see back on the screen, he'd have kicked !"Â£$ out of Bond any day !

Dave


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've seen it twice now







& thoroughly enjoyed it each time. Definitely the best & most serious Bond film I've yet seen & all the better for it in my opinion. The lack of gadgets, & dodgy special effects was a definite step in the right direction. Though a car chase would've been nice as the Aston Martin was criminally wasted (literally







!!) - it's a stunning looking car so why not feature it more?

The Brosnan films didn't do it for me - a bit lightweight, too many gadgets, not tough enough & he's not a good enough actor. Sean Connery's still the best Bond (to my way of thinking anyway) but Daniel Craig gives him a damned good run for his money & this was a great introduction to him - this is a Bond that makes mistakes, actually gets hurt & bleeds in the fights he has, looks scruffy, gets captured/tortured, has his heart broken & so on. I'm looking forward to the next one - especially as it looks set to continue the story started in this one. I've read the books (though it was ages ago now) & I always thought that Bond was supposed to be an arrogant, cruel, cold hearted killer (which is what Craig portrayed him as) so maybe he would come across as more of a villain - a case of MI6 fighting fire with fire perhaps?

I also thought that Eva Green was excellent as his companion - the fact that she's very easy on the eye (as every good Bond girl should be) but gave as good as she got & didn't end up in bed with Bond immediately was a nice bonus.

Great film in my view but go & see it & make your own minds up


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

ETCHY said:


> I take your point Dave about it being nearer in tone to the books (i've read them all) but in the books he's a cold & when necessary cruel killer that doesn't enjoy killing but does so when necessary. Craig's portrayal IMHO was a bit yobbish in some respects & more like a Bond villain than Bond.
> 
> Don't get me wrong it's a step in the right direction (the last one had an invisible car in for f!"Â£s sake !) but it just wasn't quite right IMO.
> 
> ...


Damn right, and so would John Drake

Callan was 10 times more believable than Bond


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I've never seen Danger man, it's one of those series that I just missed out on ( pity Mcgoohan didn't take up their offer & become Bond, he would have been very good).

I've always been a great fan of Callan, the books (which are surprisingly hard to find) are a lot better written than the 007 novels & the series & the one off film (which is one of my favourites) were absolute class.

Dave


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

I can remember repeats of Danger man about twenty years ago; Patrick McGoohan did play a British spy in at least one film: Ice Station Zebra.

The Callan film can be got on DVD, I managed to get it for Â£0.99 at Tesco's earlier this year.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

99p ! Like I said, class









Dave


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

ETCHY said:


> 99p ! Like I said, class


Thanks Dave, I thought it was a bargain to!









I think the series is available as well, but have not seen it in any high street shop.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I remember reading the book of Ice Station Zebra, pretty damn good.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

limey said:


> I remember reading the book of Ice Station Zebra, pretty damn good.


Haven't read the book; but it's not a bad film IMO.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paddy McGoohan was a bugger in Ice Staion Zebra, he made Rock Hudson look like a blouse.

McGoohan would have been a good Bond but I don't think he was in to guns and tarting about, that's why he turned the role down.

For an Irish American he played a good job at being an Englishman. 

Daniel Craig was outstanding in Layer Cake, I wouldn't be suprised if he makes an outstanding Bond.

I haven't seen the new Bond film yet.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Stan said:


> Paddy McGoohan was a bugger in Ice Staion Zebra, he made Rock Hudson look like a blouse.


Your right Stan, got this film for my b/day; think I will have to watch it now.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got to be honest, didn't like the look of him. However, he makes Brosnan look like a comic actor. Really enjoyed it. I now see why PB didn't do it, it is WAY beyond him.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> ...The Callan film can be got on DVD, I managed to get it for Â£0.99 at Tesco's earlier this year.


I watched that a few months ago. It is a film remake of the first TV episode_ 'A Magnum for Schneider' _isn't it? As I remember it had a different actor for Meres and did not have the _'Callan'_ theme, which was a big loss. One of the best ever TV themes IMHO.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

quoll said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > ...The Callan film can be got on DVD, I managed to get it for Â£0.99 at Tesco's earlier this year.
> ...


I'm trying to remember & my memory isn't brilliant at the mo...









Schneider rings a bell, I thought the sub heading was _a red file for Callan_; but the film definitely did not have the Callan theme.

I think it was Peter Egan who played Meres?


----------

